# [TIP]Download semplice di video da YouTube e non solo

## HoX

Non so a quanti possa interessare, ma ho trovato un tool all'ultimo grido per scaricare i file da siti come Youtube, Google Video e chi piu' ne ha piu' ne metta. Tutti i siti con video FLV che ho provato finora (tra cui anche bastardidentro.com) non mi hanno dato problemi, quindi dimenticatevi pure tutti i programmi come youtube-dl o le estensioni per Firefox.

Ecco come installare il programma:

[1]Aprite il browser alla pagina che vi interessa con il video

[2]Caricate il video

[3]Controllate il contenuto della cartella /tmp con il comando ls /tmp/*.flv

[4]Copiate i file ottenuti dove piu' vi piace

Semplice, no?

Dovrebbe funzionare con tutti i siti e con tutti i browser, senza installare niente!

Spero che di esservi stato utile

----------

## koma

io non ho nessun flv in tmp e sono 2 ore che giro su youtube

----------

## HoX

Se chiudi la pagina dopo averla caricata ti cancella i file. Se la lasci aperta invece no.

Che browser usi?

----------

## koma

uso firefox  =) e non ho mai chiuso il browser:

```
 ls -lR /tmp |grep -i flv
```

Non credo che sia facile come dici tu per me hai qualche addon di firefox installato che quando guardi i filmati te li scarica anche in /tmp per poi da interfaccia grafica farteli scaricare (da locale).

----------

## HoX

 *koma wrote:*   

> uso firefox  =) e non ho mai chiuso il browser

 

Non e' il browser che non devi chiudere, ma la pagina. Quando chiudi la pagina firefox elimina il file, ma se lasci la pagina aperta lo mantiene

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

A me sembra molto piu' semplice usare grasemonkey... e' un'estensione per tutti i gecko browser e permette di fare anche quello che vuoi fare te. basta o scaricarsi lo script adatto al sito che vuoi depredare oppure imparare a farseli da soli.

----------

## fabiolino

io faccio cosi':

-1 copio indirizzo del video youtube da scaricare(io lo faccio per i video musicali)

-2 vado su http://vixy.net/rawvideo/

-3 incollo l'indirizzo del video nella casella di testo e scelgo la modalità di download (MP4 ad esempio)

-4 Premo su Download e attendo che mi appaia un link del tipo "Right Click" here (don't left click!) and save this file" su cui occorrera' premere IL TASTO DESTRO e SALVARE DESTINAZIONE CON NOME ... e il gioco è fatto.

----------

## riverdragon

Io uso youtube-dl o pytube (il secondo non è presente in portage, ma fa molto più che semplicemente scaricare).

Alternativa senza installare nulla, www.all2convert.com

----------

## ckx3009

c'e' un modo per scaricare anche i file riprodotti con flash player come si fa con i video di youtube e simili?

----------

## HoX

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> c'e' un modo per scaricare anche i file riprodotti con flash player come si fa con i video di youtube e simili?

 

In linea di massima si... ma non sempre e' cosi' semplice... Io uso Firefox. Apro la pagina con il flash e poi Vai su Strumenti->Informazioni sulla Pagina->Media e li' cerchi l'elemento di tipo "Incorporato" che vuoi ( estensione swf ). Alcuni siti xo' non permettono in modo cosi' semplice di scaricarli.

----------

## ckx3009

ho trovato alcuni elementi come dici ma nessuno di essi mi fa scaricare un brano...forse perche' e' una specie di streaming come youtube

----------

## HoX

 *ckx3009 wrote:*   

> ho trovato alcuni elementi come dici ma nessuno di essi mi fa scaricare un brano...forse perche' e' una specie di streaming come youtube

 

Se mi dai un link di riferimento provo a dargli un'occhiata

----------

## cloc3

 *HoX wrote:*   

> Quando chiudi la pagina firefox elimina il file,

 

non lo elimina, lo conserva in cache:

```

[user@localhost ~]$ ls -l .mozilla/firefox/fe424un4.default/Cache/ -s

total 22068

21676 -rw------- 1 user user 22167552 2008-10-20 00:22 781BCE86d01

   32 -rw------- 1 user user    29311 2008-10-20 00:19 98813790d01

   88 -rw------- 1 user user    82432 2008-10-20 00:21 _CACHE_001_

   56 -rw------- 1 user user    53248 2008-10-20 00:21 _CACHE_002_

  212 -rw------- 1 user user   245760 2008-10-20 00:21 _CACHE_003_

    4 -rw------- 1 user user      276 2008-10-20 00:17 _CACHE_MAP_

```

in questo esempio il file desiderato è il più grosso.

basta salvare con nuovo nome ed estensione .flv

----------

## xdarma

Mi aggancio qui anche se l'arnese è molto diverso dal TIP suggerito.

GUI in Qt4 per il download di video da YouTube. Non serve il plugin flash.

http://elltube.sourceforge.net

Non aggiornato e dal comportamento non del tutto coerente.

Presente in portage.

----------

## lsegalla

Non so, io ci ho provato e non mi funziona. Finchè tengo firefox aperto chiaramente vedo un file che poi sparisce (flasha*****)

Mentre nella cache di ~/.mozilla trovo anche li dei files; in entrambi i casi rinominarli non mi funziona mentre tutto lo si fa tranquillamente con vari tools che si trovano in giro per larete.

Chi non vuole installa reniente puo' fare anche come segue:

Andare su http://keepvid.com/ e quindi copia-incollare lì l'indirizzo di cio' che si vuole scaricare.

Si preme il tastino download ed è fatta: si potrà salvare (se disponibile) sia in .flv che in .mpg

----------

## ago

la cosa piu semplice è installare l'addon downloadhelper; tra l'altro si appoggia su ffmpeg e puoi tranquillamente estrarre solo l'audio di un filmato(tipo canzone)con un semplice click

----------

## Scen

 *xdarma wrote:*   

> Mi aggancio qui anche se l'arnese è molto diverso dal tip suggerito.
> 
> GUI in Qt4 per il download di video da YouTube. Non serve il plugin flash.
> 
> http://elltube.sourceforge.net
> ...

 

Io lo uso e mi trovo benissimo.

Che intendi con "Non aggiornato e dal comportamento non del tutto coerente" ?

----------

## xdarma

 *Scen wrote:*   

> Io lo uso e mi trovo benissimo.
> 
> Che intendi con "Non aggiornato e dal comportamento non del tutto coerente" ?

 

Non del tutto coerente perché: non aggiunge un nuovo elemento al click-destro del mouse quando sei sopra ad un link in konqueror. E sarebbe utile qualcosa tipo: click-destro sopra al link -> azioni -> scarica con elltube.

Quando lo lanci si "aggancia" da solo all'ultimo link di www.youtube.com/qualchevideo ma se lo hai già lanciato ed evidenzi/copi un link non fa niente.

Se cerchi di impostare un nome al file, non sempre ottieni quello che vuoi tu.

Non aggiornato perché questi pseudo-bug non ne impediscono l'uso ma credo che nell'ultimo anno lo sviluppatore lo abbia un pò trascurato.

E comunque lo sviluppatore principale Sergio Jovani lo ringrazio ugualmente, ci mancherebbe  ;-)

Tieni conto che NON ho installato quella p****** di flash e tanto meno firefox  :-D

----------

